# Low-Profile Plant help



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a fresh water plant that is like grass, low profile but still does a good job in the tank? I want to put some high plants as well in the tank but nothing that's going to take up so much space that it looks like the tank is over filled with plants. These will be going in a 75g tank BTW. Thanks, Joe


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is dwarf hair grass, You can also trim it to as low as you want.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you, that's just what I'm looking for.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can this grass be planted in just a pool sand base or will I still need to provide a soil base first?


----------

